# need recipe for gianduia filling...



## mbcakes (Apr 5, 2002)

I've done a search but didn't come up with much...maybe I need a new search engine! Anyway, I have a client looking for this filling and I want to try making it before offering it. Thanks in advance...Micheline


----------



## bradleyo (Jun 24, 2003)

Search for "guanaja chocolate" and you will get plenty of hits.


----------



## lamington (May 2, 2003)

Gianduja/gianduia is a chocolate-hazelnut praline or paste, to my knowledge. If you search under the spelling 'gianduja' you should find one or two recipes at least. Guanaja chocolate is not gianduja.


----------



## momoreg (Mar 4, 2000)

Depends what you are filling. If you want to make a cake filling, mix some praline paste into ganache, to taste. make sure not to overmix. 

There are chocolate companies that make gianduja (not guanaja) in blocks, but it is not soft, for filling cakes or candies. It is in a block, and has to be melted down.


----------



## flash (Dec 7, 2001)

Found some leads. they look legit, though my area is not in confection or pastry/baking outside of bread.

link:
http://www.recipesource.com/cgi-bin/...mageField.y=12

good luck,
flash


----------



## bradleyo (Jun 24, 2003)

I stand corrected. Thanks lamington. Guanaja is the name of Valrhona's 70% extra bitter which is not flavored with hazlenut. Valrhona also make a Gianduja chocolate.


----------



## alexia (Mar 3, 2002)

Guanaja is my chocolate of choice both for baking and nibbling. Only one local source carries it in 3 liter boxes of pistoles. And for months (and just before Christmas!) they've been out of it.    

I call weekly to find out if it's arrived from France. Oh, it's so hard to be an addict


----------



## ganache (Dec 12, 2003)

I love that stuff. I just cut off a chunk & eat it plain. It's good to whip up & use as a candy finlling. Also add add some to Ganache while it's cooling. Not when it's hot because it melts too much.


----------



## mbcakes (Apr 5, 2002)

Thanks for all the info but let me see if I've got this down:

for a Gianduja/gianduia cake filling I can make a ganache substituting Gianduja/gianduia chocolate-source being valrohna or callebaut(I'm sure I've misspelled those brands but I'm too beat to care right now for plain chocolate

or

make a ganache using plain chocolate and add hazelnut praline or paste 


Am I on the right track here? Any opinions on which form would taste best? And I could use recommendations on the preferred brand of hazelnut praline or paste?

not proofreading this so hope it makes sense?!?!?

Thanks....g'nite...zzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## scott123 (Dec 23, 2003)

Although it will probably cost a little more, a Callebaut Gianduja based ganache will taste about a thousand times better than a plain chocolate/praline paste mixture.

Trust me on this. My life pretty much revolves around eating halzenut/chocolate confections - Godiva open oysters, Belgian Seashells, Callebaut Gianduja, Ferrero Rocher, Bacchi, and even the occasional spoonful of Nutella.

I don't know where you are in NY but if you're anywhere near a Whole Foods, that's the best place to get small amounts of Callebaut Gianduja.


----------



## mbcakes (Apr 5, 2002)

Thank you everyone for all the chocolate info! I finally located a source for it and then the customer decided to go with something completely different. Oh well at least I know for future customers!:bounce:


----------

